# German Airborne in Somalia 1993-ish



## Cpl4Life (8 Jan 2006)

I'm doing a research paper and have some questions on what equipment the German Airborne used during Somalia around 1993.  Anyone here can help me out a bit?  I can't find anything concrete on the net.  Also curious about some German terms for their military - is Airborne considered part of the Heer, which falls under the Bundeswehr?  I had someone telling me it was part of the Luftwaffe but I can't see that, but different country, maybe different system.


Thanks,
Cpl4Life


----------



## 3rd Herd (8 Jan 2006)

Cpl for Life
German Airborne originally known as Fallschirmjaeger- "hunter from the sky" and were Luftwaffe in world war two
following website seems to be good  GERMANY - A Country Study  http://www.country-data.com/frd/cs/detoc.html#de0158

Germany Foreign Military Relations: International Military Missions http://www.country-data.com/cgi-bin/query/r-5010.html
Djibouti agrees to German 'anti-terror' base http://www.iol.co.za/general/newsview.php?art_id=qw1010852642683B221&click_id=68&set_id=1 for example I found about 335,000 sites. Research means that "research"

Today:
"The army's twenty-four combat brigades include sixteen mechanized brigades, three airborne brigades, one mountain brigade, and the German component of the Franco-German Brigade. Only six brigades are maintained at full strength--two airborne brigades, three mechanized brigades, and the mountain brigade. Some of these ready brigades are committed to the NATO Rapid Reaction Force. All of the active units are staffed with a high proportion of regulars. The remaining brigades are staffed at about a 60 percent level in peacetime, mainly with conscripts. In each brigade, one armored battalion and one infantry battalion are filled out by drawing cadres from staffed units when expanded to full strength. Tanks and other armored vehicles of the cadre units are stored, as are 25 percent of the vehicles of active battalions."
source: http://www.country-data.com/cgi-bin/query/r-5001.html

you can also email the German embassy in Ottawa for copies of press releases ,next both the BBC and Guardian have search able features for news articles

good luck


----------



## Cpl4Life (8 Jan 2006)

Heya 3rd Herd,

Thanks for the info. on the German Embassy, that is a great idea!  When doing proper research, an important aspect is to search out, and speak with people who possess first hand knowledge, sometimes second hand (via deceased relatives, etc).  I try not to rely too too much on the internet as I often find conflicting, sometimes outright incorrect or misleading information, even on official government sites!  :-[

I will contact the German Embassy, and I thank you for the tip.

Cpl4Life



			
				3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Cpl for Life
> German Airborne originally known as Fallschirmjaeger- "hunter from the sky" and were Luftwaffe in world war two
> following website seems to be good  GERMANY - A Country Study  http://www.country-data.com/frd/cs/detoc.html#de0158
> 
> ...


----------



## Atrox (16 Jan 2006)

While "Jäger" literally translates as "hunter", it has come to denote light infantry forces that are a cut above the norm. In the Prussian military, most Jäger recruits were drawn from rural, forested areas and were either hunters or foresters. Jäger units primarily operated in recon, counter-recon and security roles. Reflecting this, MPs are known as Feldjäger. Paratroops by definition being light infantry, they received the Jäger designation.

In 1993, all German paras were part of the 1. Luftlandedivision. It has since been replaced by another formation. Back in 93, most of the Fallis in Somalia were from Luftlandebrigade 26.

Standard issue rifle was the G3A4 battle rifle. Known as the Fallschirmjäger-G3, its main difference from the more common G3A3 was the metal stock. Standard pistol was the Walther P1, a modernised version of the P38. Standard MG was the MG3. There were no grenade launchers that I recall.







This is an official BW picture of German paras doing convoy security at the new air base in Beled. From left to right, the vehicles are: 5-ton all-terrain truck, light truck "Wolf" (our version of the jeep), Waffenträger Wiesel MK and more trucks. The Wiesel is an extremely light AFV equipped either with a 20mm autocannon or a TOW II ATGM. Its armour can stand up to 7.62 NATO at best. Also used - but not visible here - was the Transportpanzer Fuchs.

Try here for a few good pics: http://www.cassiopaya.de/4images/search.php?search_keywords=Fallschirmj%E4ger

For details on the vehicles, I recommend http://www.fas.org/man/


----------



## Cpl4Life (20 Jan 2006)

Awesome information, thank you Atrox!  I am citing both sites in my paper.

Thanks again,
Cpl4Life


----------

